Ask HN: A problem you have that hasn't been solved by tech - jcgr
======
ordu
I had a quarrel with my girlfriend. It is a problem, I do not know what to do.
And tech couldn't help me with it.

Could you be a little more specific? What kind of a problem you need?

------
Endy
My problem is the pervasiveness of oversight and surveillance. Facial
recognition software, tracking software, general surveillance and the like.
Tech is the problem here - the solution isn't going to come out without
looking like a Luddite's response.

------
billconan
I need an uncensorable internet

